# What stone for Aogami super steel Damascus?



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

I just purchased a WA Gyuto Damascus Aogami super steel knife, what sharpening stone would be best for the knife. I looked at the Shapton ceramics, and the Ara Toishi Gesshin stone, and a few others,? is what would be best for that type of knife with the high carbon content? I kinda think I went over hill on my first carbon knife, lol!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the shapton kuromaku on amazon.  same as shapton pro just different labeling for japanese market and cheaper.  The box it comes in doubles as a stone holder so you don't need a separate stone holder.   Hard stone, not much feedback, cuts fast, dishes slow.  You can pick up a 1000 and a 5000 that's all you need.

I have gesshin 5k and it is softer I like it a lot for finishing.  costs more of course though


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions, the Shaptons are ceramics, some where I read that they take off to much from the blade, but I really don't know to much abut that, so I am taking your suggestion.  I would not want to ruin a good knife like that after all the work they put in to make it, Thanks again.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh, by the way whe do ya think about the JCH whetstones? They come in combinations.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

My last reply on what do you think the JCH stones its actually  JCK whetstones, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Might be better to list a budget and get recs based on price range. Where are you located?
Have not used JCK combo stones, sorry


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Shapton Kuromaku Millions mentioned are going to be your best value, if you live in the States.  Other stones like the Geshin and Chocera/Niniwa pro will give better feedback, but cost a lot more.  Perhaps you should start with King stones, dirt cheap and though they dish quickly in all but the lowest grits they are dirt cheap, and I believe they give good feedback.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Rick, I already bought the JCK whetstones, But now I'm having 2nd thoughts about them, hearing about shapton and chosea, I'm still looking for anyone who have used the JCK stones.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Virtually no one on the various blades forums gives a single word to these stones. Looking at this ytube vid:






It seems like a hard splash'n go. Not very aggressive looking by the lack of dark metal-filled swarf you would expect to see on the course blue side, but the blue color may be hiding it.

So try it and tell us about it. I'd say you at least did better than the crap stone Shun sells.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

My thinking is by seeing ryky tran video, that it might be to soft for the super steels, I guess its try it and see, but for a beginner I would nit know what to look for on a stone for the super steels, might take me a while to learn.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

AS is really not a supersteel, Jon of JKI describes it as, "The best compromise between sharpness and edge holding."  And being carbon it sharpens relatively easy.


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

Isn't Aogami Super from JCK knives a super steel, it says a HRC of 63 to 64, it ahs the same carbon content ect... as the other Aogami super steels I looked at. I guess when I get it I will know how super it  is lol!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

AS is no sloach and it has advantages in absolute sharpness over some, but "supersteel" typically refers to the powdered metallurgy steels like SRS-15, HAP-40, R2, ZDP, Cowry X, etc


----------



## indiglofish61 (Nov 13, 2016)

So is the JCK Aogami  Super, at their site a super steel or not? And what do you mean by "sloach" ? Or did you mean slouch?


----------

